# Live Oak bowl



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

How many of y'all use Live Oak for something other than BBQ/firewood? It's a very HARD wood and takes patience. I started this bowl this morning. Sure has pretty grain and finishes nice.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats looks really nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the grain pattern. Nice form too.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Really nice looking. Lots of Live Oak out your way too! I've not messed with it much but I have a ton of it, some cut up and drying out at the moment. And that's generally my biggest problem with it. Mesquite can more or less be trimmed up and chucked onto the lathe without worrying about drying issues, cracking and whatnot. I tuned an oak goblet a couple weeks ago, came out really cool looking then cracked like mad. It was a practice piece so I wasn't too heartsick over it and I knew I didn't dry it properly.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks really good. I have a live oak log here and looking for a few more. I like the grain.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

nice peice! I don't have any live oak around here but you make me want to try some of the oaks that I do have.


----------

